# On line order vs local purchase



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know this will spark some conversation on the topic. 

*How close does a local dealer have to get to the price before you would buy on line?*

I recently made my first ever on line gun purchase. I tried real hard to buy it locally but could not get close to the on line price. So after lining it up with local license holder I'm having it shipped. 

I shop and buy other items on line when I can't get the right price, so I figured what the heck.

Below is the item and price I paid. I realize I have other fees when it arrives in Florida.

Sub-Total: $299.00
Credit Card - NO cash discount: $8.97
Shipping to Florida: 1 Gun (Insured - (full refund/replace for items lost/damaged in shipping)): $3.00
Total: $310.97


http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=411537262


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

About a $100 difference for me. The only real advantage I've found buying online is selection. Most local shops are within $100 to $200 in cost, unless its an obscure or rare firearm.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

how quick was it said and done? I'm sure some of the local places would order a gun in for you.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My first choice is to find it on here. I have met some good folks and picked several guns on here.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I buy local if it's close to the same price. I will give a little to buy local. If it's something nobody else has, I'll order it online. I've never been able to get close when getting a price for ordering from a local dealer. 

I also buy night sights installed if possible. The local selection usually is limited in models with night sights.

I drop by Mike's and outcast occasionally to see if they have something I want.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Many, but not all, of the on line "gun shops" do not have any money what so ever wrapped up in inventory. They have set up deals/contracts with distributors to drop ship a firearm to your local dealer. If there is little to no money tied up in hands on inventory they can afford to sell at less than 10% mark up. Unfortunately a dealer with an actual store front and actual employees and actual insurance and actual workmans comp, etc... etc... can not compete with on line prices. 

It's also unfortunate that many people now use real stores to put their hands on a firearm, or any other item from any other business, to decide what they want and then order it on line so they can save twenty bucks.

With as many firearms that are out there it is impossible to have most of it in stock. This is where these on line guys have an advantage with the drop ship arrangements they have. Most real gun shops are happy to order it if it's available.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would prefer to buy local before online that way of I have any problems with the weapon I can take it back to the store for help


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've done both....I bought an upper online fer Logan's AR and saved about 2 bills to buying local..... I'm more of a used firearm buyer so it's usually not in a store....I do my best to pay Scott's utility bill from time to time......


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Very rarely buy anything online. Always try to support the locals. I do use the online stores only for price checking and window shopping. I do realize that the locals have to have sales to remain in business. We wouldn't be happy if they disappeared.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I prefer local as well on most items as long as they are reasonably close. That being said, it comes down to how fast I want it and how fast the local store can get it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree, it is always good to buy a firearm local vs on line. However, just like buying a computer or whatever, it comes down to keeping money in your pocket. 

Again, this is my first time buying on line and if and when I go to buy another new gun I will try and get close to the price locally again.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

i only buy trinkets and accessories online, the 40% dealer mark up on them isnt worth it

gunwise-its not worth the ffl transfer fees and hassle paying with credit (im a cash only guy)


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Real quick story my dad told me one time he used to buy ham radio gear locally soon the Internet started to catch on and more and more people started to buy on line. next thing you know no more places that sell ham radio gear they closed because of lack of sales.now you cant look at ham radio gear before you buy on line.support the local stores before they go away.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I buy online when I can save money. On high dollar items, the saving of sales tax can be huge! Also, I don't feel I am taking anything away from the local dealer -- as it still has to be shipped to, and transferred to me by a local dealer. The dealer is able to charge a fair price for the transfer and have zero overhead tied up in the firearm...just a few minutes of his time to process the form and conduct the call-in with the FDLE.

I support Dixie whenever I can - because he charges a fair price for the transfer - and he is a member here on PFF.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree



scubapro said:


> I buy online when I can save money. On high dollar items, the saving of sales tax can be huge! Also, I don't feel I am taking anything away from the local dealer -- as it still has to be shipped to, and transferred to me by a local dealer. The dealer is able to charge a fair price for the transfer and have zero overhead tied up in the firearm...just a few minutes of his time to process the form and conduct the call-in with the FDLE.
> 
> I support Dixie whenever I can - because he charges a fair price for the transfer - and he is a member here on PFF.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I will pay a little extra if I can get it locally. Went to Mike's a few days ago to get some Magpul stuff and their prices were about double of anyone online after taxes. 
I will gladly kick in for a bit of the overhead for a LGS but you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I'm pretty well set in the gun department but what I do buy I usually get locally.

In my other expensive hobbies there are things I try to get locally but the shops around here just don't stock much. And several of the local hobby shop's employees are just plain nasty to customers. I'll happily take my business elsewhere for those.

You can't blame customers for wanting the best prices they can get, the very businesses we deal with are doing the exact same thing. You think they would pay more to buy their inventory locally? Just the fact that there are some of us that would pay a little more just to help out those businesses should bring about better customer service, at least you'd think so.

Thiis scenario happens to my buddy a lot. Somebody comes in his hobby shop looking for an electric R/C helicopter. He takes his time to show and demonstrate a model then the guy goes and buys it online for $20 cheaper. Then it doesn't work, they can't fly it or they crash it and tear it to pieces. So then they drag it into my buddy's hobby shop asking for more free help. What's he supposed to do?

This topic definately has two sides and I understand both. I also understand what I buy online stays online, don't expect any help locally. If I buy locally I expect top shelf customer service before and after the sale.

One more little point about online buying. The governement on all levels is about to have a nervous breakdown because of all this commerce going on online and they're not getting their hands in the pie. I fully expect to see some kind of tax or fee for online purchases coming down the pike in the future. Government by it's very nature must seek more power and control and internet sales is a huge cash cow for them to use to further grow government.

Rick


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I always try to buy local too but in Destin there are few choices for pieces and parts I need, even FWB has slim pickings, I like pensacola for that but with the gas it is just not feasible...so I am an online shopper most of the time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it just depends for me. I made my first online purchase for a gun last year. Between the tax savings and just a much lower price, I save about $250 big ones compared to every local store I could find. 

I always check everywhere locally by at least calling first. But as soon as I can save more than about $100 online, it's online I go. And based on what I see, it depends on what type of gun it is as well. Sometimes, a local person can match it. Sometimes they can't come close. 

But I always shop around locally first.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

If I have a rapport with a gun shop I don't mind paying a little more locally. That margin for me is about $50 or so depending on the item. I'll give a guy some business but I'm not going to line his pockets so he can treat me like crap at the counter.

Internet prices are difficult to beat and the fact that you have to pay sales tax hurts local shops that much more. As pointed out, you can usually find what you're looking for on line instead of waiting on an order to show up or come back into stock.

Tax law says that you are supposed to pay a 'use' tax on anything you purchase on line but I'm willing to bet a lot of people don't know that ( I didn't until I got my FFL) and those that do aren't jumping through any hoops to pay it. It's not something that is easy to enforce.

One of the reasons I got my FFL was because I didn't like the local prices and I got tired of paying transfer fees. Seeing this business from a dealer perspective I understand why shops charge what they do. I have the benefit of ZERO overhead so I can afford to cut people a deal. I charge less on transfers because it isn't a hard thing to do and usually only takes 20 minutes of my time. I don't usually sell rifles/handguns because by the time I pay for shipping and charge you sales tax I'm not saving you any money over Buds.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Just saw a story on Fox News that the days of no sales tax on internet sales are on the way out. The Dems and Republicans are in agreement on this so it's just a matter of time.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Time is a big issue too, especiall y on high demand items. A friend and I decided to get the Ruger SR1911 about the same time last year. I checked locally, didn't see one and found one on GunBroker, got it and had the gun in about week from deciding to get it. It has been over a year and my friend is still waiting on her order to come in.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Be interesting to see how an internet sales tax works. I think people will shift their spending habits. If all of the sudden there's an 8% tax on internet sales, the only reason to do that would be for availablitiy, unless your local sales tax is less than an internet sales tax.

How would they determine the tax rate? By the shipping address? Billing address? Location of the sale?

Whatever they decide to do people will find a way to pay less.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would guess that the seller would have to collect it according to the % rate in the state it is shipped to and remit to the states every so often. It will be a major pain for the sellers I'm sure.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Humm, let me see now. I hear others talk about being ignored or being treated like you are a second class citizen at the local gun shops unless you are their buddy. We all know Dixie is a good guy with a good transfer price. Better prices/larger selection online, no taxes etc. 

I ordered the item and it shipped two business days later.

Seems like a no-brainer! I guess that's that.............


----------

